# new to hedghogs



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been wanting a hedgehog for about 2 years now and my boyfriend got me one yesterday morning about 1 in the morning!!! Anyway... we played with him for a while... i then left and took my hedgie with me back to my parents house he was up most of the night and then about 10ish we had to leave and go to my father in laws house...well then he was up for the vast majority of the morning untill about 11 or 1130.... playing and eating and drinking... and then he is slept the rest of the day and has been asleep all day ... he just now woke up 1200 AM and is eating and playing from what I can hear.... so is this normal? i just do not want anything too happen too him..he means the world too me...and he is not a baby baby I want to say he is at least 6 mts old.....

thank you very much


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

ilovemysticker said:


> I have been wanting a hedgehog for about 2 years now and my boyfriend got me one yesterday morning about 1 in the morning!!! Anyway... we played with him for a while... i then left and took my hedgie with me back to my parents house he was up most of the night and then about 10ish we had to leave and go to my father in laws house...well then he was up for the vast majority of the morning untill about 11 or 1130.... playing and eating and drinking... and then he is slept the rest of the day and has been asleep all day ... he just now woke up 1200 AM and is eating and playing from what I can hear.... so is this normal? i just do not want anything too happen too him..he means the world too me...and he is not a baby baby I want to say he is at least 6 mts old.....
> 
> thank you very much


Congrats on becoming a hedgie Mama! Hedgehogs are nocturnal animals so yes its normal, don't worry


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby.  
Sounds like he was a surprise present? Does he have a wheel, light, and heater?  Those are pretty much essentials. Also what food is he on? 

And remember we like lots of pictures.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Make sure you look around the forum for help with the lighting, heat source, cage requirements, and everything like that!
Hedgies are nocturnal, so they'll be sleeping most of the day!


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

right now he is eating purina cat food that is what the guy was feeding him so thats all i am feeding him.... is there something better that I should be feeding him???


he has a light and stuff food water all that good stuff... and a box...I have not got him a wheel yet I have not found one anywhere around me to get one...I also want too get a hamster ball can they use those??? 



Thanks again!!


----------



## marisdok (Nov 4, 2011)

give them some treats like superworms or cricket, not everyday..


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use a combination of Wellness kitten for fat content with Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light. You can find the Wellness in Petsmart, and the CSFTCLS in Pet Valu. 
Is he drinking from a bottle or a bowl? Bowls are the best for hedgehogs. It doesn't strain their neck and they don't have a chance to hurt themselves.
How large is your cage? What are you lining it with?
I would not use a hamster ball. Their toes can get stuck in the "vents" and get injured, there's not nearly enough ventilation, it's just not a good idea for any animal.
You really should get a wheel ASAP. There's lots of places you can order online. Make sure it doesn't have any cross bars, or wire on the bottom. Silent Spinners are generally frowned upon as well because they have a gap in the middle of the running area. I use a 12" Comfort Wheel, but I will be upgrading to a Carolina Storm Wheel very soon. 
Do you have a heat set up yet?


Edit - I wouldn't give them superworms. Mealworms are just fine as a treat. Superworms are genetically modified and generally a no-no.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Just to add about superworms. Don't feed them unless you cut the head off first. They can continue biting as they are being swallowed and cause damage (sometimes fatal) to the mouth and esophagus.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is it normal for hedgies not to want to eat crickets and worms and things??

I tried to feed him a cricket the other day and he just looked at me like I was stupid...


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes it just takes time for a hedgie to try something. It took me a few days to get Opal to even consider a mealie.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought him some mealies today.. he does not seem very interested in them...but the boyfriend is going to make me a dig box tomorrow possibly... does anyone know of the right dementions or anything? What kind of wood is not good for hedgies?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

No wood is good for hedgehogs unless it is 100% sealed, because it can harbor mites. Many people just use a pie tin for a dig box.


----------

